
Ask HN: Are You a Chief Security Officer? - 55555
I have a possible SAAS idea and I would love to ask a few questions to a handful of Chief Security Officers or people who have similar roles.<p>I&#x27;m not sure what I could do to make it worth your while, but it would really mean a ton to me and it would only take a few minutes of your time. I could paypal you $10 if you want, I guess.<p>Please post here or PM me if you are willing to chat! :)<p>I apologize but I don&#x27;t want to post the idea publicly at this point in time. I would obviously be more than happy to post it publicly once we have a product ready to sell.<p>Thanks HN!
======
dsacco
I'm not a CSO, but I do run a security consulting firm. You're welcome to ask
me whatever you'd like and I'll do my best to answer. Ask me here or via email
and I'll try to help.

~~~
55555
Thank you very much, I have sent you an email.

